# Signed Guillotine up for sale



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I found this at auction if anyone's interested.

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=774&item=5981083972&rd=1 

RK


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

It doesn't say what # it is.

James (owner of #41)


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Will let everyone know, if I win it.


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

Retracting something said in anger, with an apology to those offended.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

What traitor.
If it wasn't for Tom, we wouldn't have had any of the reissues at all.
While I am sorry that we didn't get more, I do appreciate everything he did.

And if I would have been in his place, and someone offered me obscene amounts of money, I would have sold too!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Nighteagle2001,
Based on your user number you've been around this board long enough to know who Mr. Lowe is and what he means to the majority of the members on this board.
No matter what his reasons were for selling Playing Mantis he still took a giant chance in bringing back styrene kits which most of us thought would never see the light of day again. Not only did PM/PL repop the old kits, he also gave his product develpment department the freedom to produce a whole line of newly sculpted kits never seen before. Including your precious TOS/TNG kits.
To call the man a traitor is just plain ignorant.

RK


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> To call the man a traitor is just plain ignorant.
> 
> RK


And they say ingnorance is bliss!!!!


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Hey I Try to NEVER take sides here BUT....To call the man a Traitor is just a wee bit over the Top (imho) He's just a Busniessman again just imho

Peace
JOHN/LONFAN

BTW MR.LOWE I'm STILL waitin' for a Barbara Carrera Model Kit!:tongue: 

"BIG BARBARA CARRERA!"
"BIG BARBARA CARRERA!"


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Right on, Roy! Maybe Tom sold PM so that it could continue in one form or another, not go down the toilet like so many companies before it. Anyway you look at it, he's a HERO, not a zero. Give the man his props for having the testicular fortitude to even try!

Larry


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Good luck on the bid, Tay! lemme know the number when you have it and I'll get it on the list.


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

If you are looking for a conspiracy don't look here. For those who might be interested the gentleman selling the kit is the author of "A Conspiracy of One", a text on the Kennedy assassination. And if you check the book out you will uncover another name on the book jacket.....T.U.C.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Updated...I asked this guy if he has the certificate to go with the kit. It is #66 of 125.
I don't recognise his name as one of us...then whoever wins this can get on the select reserved number list ...which... BTW I had Hank put a sticky on to keep it on the top of this forum!

Good Luck Gang!

MMM


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Less than 2 hours to go. Is that you Thrush?

RK


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

$33.02 US is the current bid.

Any guesses as to what it will sell for?

James


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

$46.56?


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

$39.52?


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Less than an hour. Does anyone remember what we paid for this kit?

RK


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

I believe the total cost was $25.00. That included the cost for shipping.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Congrats Thrush...was that you that won?


MMM


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

The final price was $41.02 ($33.02 + $8.00 S/H).


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Does manfromthrush1 = THRUSH Central?

I'd say the odds are good that they are one and the same.


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

I think it is, but I'd like to get a confirm on that. He should have his BB name on the list rather than his auction-place name.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

$25.00 seems to be what I recall also. Thrush got a pretty good deal methinks.


RK


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

I hope it is. It's better if these things go to Forum members.

James


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm not dogging - but I totally agree James...I would really cherish that one (found out too late on the fleabay action). If I ever get in a position to "must" sell any kits you guys will be the first for dibs because of many many factors.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I got tied up at work and didn't get a chance to bid again 

Hope it is THRUSH who won it.
I like to see them stay in the BB family.


----------



## lastguardian (May 20, 2005)

I have one of the signed/numbered 125, but I'd have to unpack it to check the number.


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Yes dear friends, it was I who won the bid. So many of ya'll e-mailed me I thought I'd let you know via our site that it will stay "in the family". As to the certificate Jim hasn't told me yet whether it has one or not. I'll let any who wish to know, know as soon as Jim sends it to me. T.U.C.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Thrush,

It does have the certificate...it is #66.

Congrats!

MMM


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool! And one more "acctd - accounted for" is gone, you are now listed.


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

So, what is the actual name of the guy who won the bid? Do you know, Roy?

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Some call me.....Tim. (finger points..explosion in distance.) My real name is Bond...James Bond. At Cracker Barrel they call out "Solo, Napolean Solo...your table is ready." Here's how to solve the mystery. Find a copy of "Conspiracy of One", read the introduction OR watch "Walker, Texas Ranger", the episode entitled "Soul of Winter". Look for a large, bald-headed villian. In that, my queen, lies the enigma wrapped in a riddle tied with a puzzle. (This could be fun.):hat: Today is my birthday! 51 years young! 25 of those years spent loving and building AURORA model kits! If you live in Atlanta go by the Varsity and have a "slaw dawg" for me! Northside High School, 1973. Mercer University, 1977. SSSIIIIIIGGGGHHHH!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Are you "Tater Salad"?

Yep and they call my son "Tater Tot"!

MMM


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

No your Highness I do not know the name of the Riddler who won the kit. 
His response contains a glimmer of wit.
It could be Jim Carrey or Jim Kerry or Tim Carrie or Tim Curry.
Odds are it's none of those though, (**it).

RK


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Careful, All Rural Lies.

Hence, Every Nuance Reminds Youth.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

THRUSH Central said:


> Careful, All Rural Lies.
> 
> Hence, Every Nuance Reminds Youth.


Carl Henry?


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

We have a winner! No more calls! The switchboard is now closed. Carl F.H. Henry?


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, whoever you are (Is it really Carl??)...please take care of it. It's sort of sad that one left the original circle that made it happen, but it's OK. Just sad is all I'm saying. I'll get over it...really, I will. We all hope you enjoy that very special piece of modeling history. 

In the spirit of "what's his name" in Braveheart, played by Mel Gibson (I hate these "senior moments!") let us all shout out in unison.....

Guillotine!!!!!!!!!!!

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## Guess Who (May 19, 2004)

Wasn't it in the movie "Great Expectatons" that there is the little old lady, knitting something while watching the executions, that keeps saying 
" Guillotine!!!, Guillotine!!!"?

Guess Who


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

OK. I've got it now...Mel Gibson played William Wallace in Braveheart (phew! That took me long enough!) and the little old lady you speak of Guess, was actually sitting in the back of the courtroom when she would holler "Guillotine!" Loved that part!!! Was it Tale of Two Cities or Great Expectations???????


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Da Queen said:


> OK. I've got it now...Mel Gibson played William Wallace in Braveheart (phew! That took me long enough!) and the little old lady you speak of Guess, was actually sitting in the back of the courtroom when she would holler "Guillotine!" Loved that part!!! Was it Tale of Two Cities or Great Expectations???????


I think "Tale of Two Cities" is right. But I am sure she was outside standing (or sitting doing her knitting) right next to the guillotine platform. Well, now maybe it was in a courtroom. LOL!

Will see if I can find that on DVD.

James (Lisa, Guess Who is me ay Work, remember - LOL!)


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Now, James...if it took me 24 hours to remember the name of the character Mel Gibson played, how the heck do you expect me to remember your BB at work alias??? LOL!!!!! BTW, I think it was Tale of Two Cities and yes, you are correct....she was outside. You know, I've been in a few business meetings and have mumbled "Guillotine!" a few times...no one seemed to get it! Go figure....

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The little old lady with the knitting is a character in Tale of Two Cities.


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

darn, I thought this was a "real" one


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Da Queen - If you are distressed by the kit being "out of family circle", tell me how and I will restore it to it's proper place if possible. I would be willing to trade it if it causes consternation in the family. I leave it to you to decide what you would like me to do. John Drake.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

No.
I think she was just saying it was sad that the original owner had to part with it.

As far as I am concerned, you are part of the family.
You are here posting on the PLBB and that is enough.

I'm glad it found a home with a fellow member who can appreciate it.


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Tay666 - Thanks for the note! I plan to place it in my glass case with all of my AURORAs for safe keeping. Jim is moving to England and was selling off all of his possessions prior to move. That is the reason for the sale. He is glad it will be going to someone close to him. He hated parting with it but knows I will "baby" it. Charles Vine


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh, no no, Thrush! You are here and obviously one of the family as Tay so well pointed out. I didn't realize it at first and thought it had gone on to someone who would not fully appreciate it...just another PL kit to throw on their stash pile. In the grand scheme of things, even if it did....we'd all survive. It's just _that_ kit in particular, The Guillotine, was the quirky little link that mad such a huge impact in the figure modeling world. You guys went bonzo to get it and those first ones are "yours." 'nuff said. 

Enjoy it, Thrush! I'm glad you the proud owner. :wave: 

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Da Queen - You are right, it will not be just one more PL kit piled on top of a stack. (Although I do have 2 of everything - one to build, one to save for my offspring.) It will be given a place of honor and memory of the really exciting days of PL, the likes of which I never thought I'd see again in my lifetime after AURORA closed shop. Good things do come to those who wait. John Steed


----------

